# 3-D End Grain Boards-Craft Fair this Weekend



## Tom Smart (Nov 29, 2022)

Putting the finishing touches on stuff for this weekend’s craft show. Finally completed the “Z” pattern today. These things sure are wood hungry, lots of waste with angles needed for 2 on the right.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 29, 2022)

Wow, top notch boards, Tom. I bet they don't last long in the show.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 29, 2022)

These are so cool Tom. I’m just trying to finish up a couple plain old charcuterie boards…..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 29, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Wow, top notch boards, Tom. I bet they don't last long in the show.


I sure hope so, Doug. At the price of wood today I really need to put the dollars back into my hobby fund.




Gdurfey said:


> These are so cool Tom. I’m just trying to finish up a couple plain old charcuterie boards…..


I’ve got about 15 charcuterie boards ready too, Garry. It’s quite the fad around here and they sell well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 29, 2022)

Great looking boards!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Peter White (Nov 29, 2022)

Great looking boards should sell very quick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 29, 2022)

Great looking boards. Too pretty to actually cut on. Personally I would probably stay away from the one on the left. I would be afraid it would make me dizzy and I would end up cutting a finger instead of the intended meat/vegetable.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 29, 2022)

Those blow my mind!great work Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 29, 2022)

Beautiful illusions! Fantastic work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 29, 2022)

Those cutting boards are supreme! I really want to make a few of these! Best of luck in the show. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 29, 2022)

Good luck. That is some fancy saw work there. Do you assemble a stick or slab then resaw to thickness?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2022)

Gorgeous work Tom, hope you sell out!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 29, 2022)

Great looking boards my friend. I've been reviewing the plans for the 3D zigzag and yes, it is wood hungry! Check your email

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 29, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Good luck. That is some fancy saw work there. Do you assemble a stick or slab then resaw to thickness?


For me it’s about a 5 day process, Frank. The 2 on the right each require 5 different glue ups and an overnight set. I usually make more than 1 at a time depending on the initial glue up size. I got 3 of the “Z” pattern with this go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 29, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> Great looking boards my friend. I've been reviewing the plans for the 3D zigzag and yes, it is wood hungry! Check your email


Got it, Barry, thanks! That’s gotta be the next project!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 29, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> I sure hope so, Doug. At the price of wood today I really need to put the dollars back into my hobby fund.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got about 15 charcuterie boards ready too, Garry. It’s quite the fad around here and they sell well.


Would you mind posting a couple pics of your charcuterie boards. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 30, 2022)

Another set of beautiful pieces Tom!

I've had the opportunity to see some of Tom's boards, and other pieces, in person. The pictures, while fantastic, don't really do the pieces justice. As you hold them and move them around, they really do play tricks on your eyes. The joints and alignment of all the various pieces are amazing to see!

Good luck with the show Tom! Unfortunately I don't think we're going to make it out there this year as our son has a wrestling tournament up in Baltimore. Hopefully there's a great turnout for you!!


----------



## phinds (Nov 30, 2022)

Really neat. Got to be lots of work. What do you charge for those?


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 30, 2022)

Wow those are awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 30, 2022)

While reading through this post, it occurred to me that many (most) people who purchase these don't realize how much work, time and materials are involved in making them. It might be helpful (from a marketing perspective, e.g. sales perspective) to make up a one page, fast to read illustration / description of the process, with 3 or 4 photos max. Laminate it and have it sitting there on your sales table. If you get someone who seems interested but balks at the price, lead them to the write up and let them soak on it for a bit, hope they realize they're getting true craftsmanship for a very good price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 30, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> While reading through this post, it occurred to me that many (most) people who purchase these don't realize how much work, time and materials are involved in making them. It might be helpful (from a marketing perspective, e.g. sales perspective) to make up a one page, fast to read illustration / description of the process, with 3 or 4 photos max. Laminate it and have it sitting there on your sales table. If you get someone who seems interested but balks at the price, lead them to the write up and let them soak on it for a bit, hope they realize they're getting true craftsmanship for a very good price.


and the approximate number of hours spent....to me that really drives the point home.

@Tom Smart , Tom, didn't you do a tutorial, or post some pictures back some time ago of the process, number of glue ups and such?? I know I was fascinated either in that or an earlier description.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 30, 2022)

@Nature Man as requested, Chuck. Make these from 8’ x 5/4 live edge slabs. Usually get 4 or 5 charcuterie boards from each. They are basically free form so use the wood to best advantage. Flipping the pattern so the handles are aligned next to each other minimizes waste. These are maple with some spalt and walnut with a bit of curl, complete with bug holes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 30, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> Another set of beautiful pieces Tom!
> 
> I've had the opportunity to see some of Tom's boards, and other pieces, in person. The pictures, while fantastic, don't really do the pieces justice. As you hold them and move them around, they really do play tricks on your eyes. The joints and alignment of all the various pieces are amazing to see!
> 
> Good luck with the show Tom! Unfortunately I don't think we're going to make it out there this year as our son has a wrestling tournament up in Baltimore. Hopefully there's a great turnout for you!!


Thank you, Steve. We do need to finish turn those bowls!

Good luck to your son in Baltimore.


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 30, 2022)

Great job on all. I’ve gotta try a 3-D at some point. Seems like cuts will need to be very accurate for the various pieces/strips that go into one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 30, 2022)

phinds said:


> Really neat. Got to be lots of work. What do you charge for those?


Depends on the venue a bit, Paul. The last one charged a 30% fee because it was a concession event. I raised the prices for that. This weekend is not so I can reduce the prices a little. That said they sell between $250 and $300.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 30, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> While reading through this post, it occurred to me that many (most) people who purchase these don't realize how much work, time and materials are involved in making them. It might be helpful (from a marketing perspective, e.g. sales perspective) to make up a one page, fast to read illustration / description of the process, with 3 or 4 photos max. Laminate it and have it sitting there on your sales table. If you get someone who seems interested but balks at the price, lead them to the write up and let them soak on it for a bit, hope they realize they're getting true craftsmanship for a very good price.


Doug, great idea, I’ll do it if I can carve out the time before Friday. And you are correct, very few understand how material and labor intensive they are. I could never charge for the full time it takes to make one. Most folks Ooo and Ahh, run their hand across them, comment they could never cut on them and buy something for $20, if they buy at all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 30, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> and the approximate number of hours spent....to me that really drives the point home.
> 
> @Tom Smart , Tom, didn't you do a tutorial, or post some pictures back some time ago of the process, number of glue ups and such?? I know I was fascinated either in that or an earlier description.


Yes, Garry, I did. Don’t recall what forum I put it in. I’ll have to look.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 30, 2022)

B Rogers said:


> Great job on all. I’ve gotta try a 3-D at some point. Seems like cuts will need to be very accurate for the various pieces/strips that go into one.


Yes, they absolutely do or the project will not come together. And it is best/easiest to do them in mm rather than inches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 30, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> And it is best/easiest to do them in mm rather than inches.


 When you get a chance, could you elaborate on this statement. You have my curiosity up but I know you are busy getting ready for your show, so no rush.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 30, 2022)

Maverick said:


> When you get a chance, could you elaborate on this statement. You have my curiosity up but I know you are busy getting ready for your show, so no rush.


@Maverick I’m kinda math challenged, John. Never found it easy working with fractions. I’m not a carpenter who has been working this all my life. If I have something 3/4” and I need to halve it what is that? 25/64, tough to find on a ruler. But if I start with 20mm (which is .787 or about 3/4”) and you tell me to divide it in half, I can do that without a calculator. So, for me it is just much easier.

And the instructions I use for these are from MTM Wood (Google his YouTube channel to be amazed) and are in mm. To get these patterns to work, if they say 2mm it’s got to be 2mm or it just will not come together.

Jimmy Carter should have followed through with the metric system.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 30, 2022)

Thanks Tom, that makes sense. Thank you for taking the time to explain,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 30, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> If I have something 3/4” and I need to halve it what is that? 25/64, tough to find on a ruler.


Here's the trick to making halving fractions easy - stop trying to halve and just double the bottom number. In your example - doubling 4 is 8. Half of 3/4 is 3/8.

Same idea works for thirds and quarters and so on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 30, 2022)

Very cool, Henry (but I’m sticking with mm).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sataro (Dec 1, 2022)

Those look great! Good luck on your craft fair!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Boeng Agus (Dec 4, 2022)

i see another world in the cutting board


----------

